# EVENT: PersonalityCafes Valentines Matchmaking Event



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

This valentines we have an assortment of PersonalityCafe members who are horny and lonely and you're one of them! 








_Hosted by @Undead Warhead , @Sky Blue and @Ax_


But we have found the perfect solution to all of your problems! Lo and behold, *PersonalityCafe's valentines matchmaking event*. All you have to do to get started is to sign up by posting a comment telling us you would like to participate and we'll send you the questionnaire!


*Instructions:*

1. Sign up in this thread to receive your questionnaire via Private Message. 

2. Complete your questionnaire and post it directly in Sex & Relationships in it's own thread with a swanky title. Don't forget to check out the other posted questionnaires in the subsection and maybe match a few members you deem suitable. 

3. If you're worried about not finding a suitable match - opt-in to be matched directly with another participant (at the end of the questionnaire). The matches will happen on the 14th.











*Rules:*

1. Anyone is allowed to participate.

2. No Drunk Parrots.

3. No bribes including bribes in spam world tokens and xanax.

4. You can drop out at any time (by sending us a PM).

5. Keep it civil, eating cereal without milk isn't civil.

6. Have fun.











Disclaimer: This is a fun event, don't be getting salty


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

...okay, I am busy. I should get back to work. I do not have time for this. I don't even want a valentine, but...

...I am just too curious about who I would get matched with

So yeah, I'll participate


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

LAWL

Sure


----------



## titanII (Jan 11, 2017)

In for the lols....


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Seems fun. I'm in.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Because @Ax said so.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

count me in lad


----------



## SolonsWarning (Jan 2, 2017)

Can I bribe you to match me with a certain female?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

SolonsWarning said:


> Can I bribe you to match me with a certain female?


Read the rules punk, we don't take bribes.

Unless it's in cats, then maybe we can sort something out.


----------



## autsdraws (Dec 6, 2015)

Let's do it


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

So we make our own thread when we post our questionnaire thing right?


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Nabbit said:


> So we make our own thread when we post our questionnaire thing right?


Hmm Undead Warhead and Ax. Where do I see them all the time..

OH HI NABBIT <3


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

nvm @me saying nevermind to doing it. (so i'm doing it!!)

man @my indecisiveness

blame it on the p(erceiver)ness


----------



## SolonsWarning (Jan 2, 2017)

autsdraws said:


> Let's do it


Getting right down to business I see!


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I definitely want the survey


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

Hells to the yes, I will participate.


----------



## silversunpickups (Jan 13, 2017)

:smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm SO in


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

[Insert excuse for participating that saves face for me.]

That being said, send the questionnaire my way.


----------



## autsdraws (Dec 6, 2015)

I posted mine~~


----------



## Eram Sum Ero (Apr 19, 2016)

Opting in because someone wants me to.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

me3


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Sign me up daddy.


----------



## Enterprise (Oct 23, 2016)

doin it for the kek


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Okie fine. Doing it out of boredom.


----------



## SolonsWarning (Jan 2, 2017)

Everyone posting their own threads so far is underage. Doesn't the rules say you have to be 18+ to post here?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Send me a transcript of the questions for record keeping purposes. I will not be participating in the mix and match event.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, mine's in.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

It would be fun if I weren't so darn... old.
There aren't enough people in an age range that could work for me (baby boomers and older Gen X) for it to be a plan.
But sigh.
Single and lonely.
I'll just gobble down the chocolates.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah I would like to take part


----------



## Scirrus (Nov 11, 2016)

Ok let's do this thang


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

count me in!


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay... I am................................

this is new to me, i usually avoid such things but...........................


----------



## ethylene (Oct 10, 2015)

For the lols!


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

As the Avatar, I've mastered the elements of Fire, Water, Earth, Air, and hell, some metal bending too! But there's this one element that I'm doing my best to master... relationships. Yes, to all those that have seen me crash and burn in season 1 and 2, and then see me have a moment of victory for a special someone at the end of season 4, it didn't work out in the long run (I know, shocker!) between trying to be THE AVATAR and having a more lax life, there was no time for the latter! 

...


Just sign me up AX before I write even more nonsense!


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Korra said:


> As the Avatar, I've mastered the elements of Fire, Water, Earth, Air, and hell, some metal bending too! But there's this one element that I'm doing my best to master... relationships. Yes, to all those that have seen me crash and burn in season 1 and 2, and then see me have a moment of victory for a special someone at the end of season 4, it didn't work out in the long run (I know, shocker!) between trying to be THE AVATAR and having a more lax life, there was no time for the latter!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I never saw season 4 :------(


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

Sun Bear said:


> I never saw season 4 :------(


Spoiler:

I was still the AVATAR!


----------



## Misaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Sign me up, and hopefully I'll have the time - please and thank you!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

RIP S&R forum threads.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

This is turning into a battle to keep your thread alive while not reading others' threads. lol


----------



## SolonsWarning (Jan 2, 2017)

mytinyheart said:


> True dat, true dat.. still...$20 for pizza and drinks...I be paying $20 for a single small pizza, bruh. I'm all about that finesse. :applause:


You're getting ripped off.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

I thought the entire Sex & Relationships subforum had been moved to spam world. Tripped me out.

~No, thanks~


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Yaaa, virtual love game--- in!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay...for the giggles


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Is this still going on? I'm down to try if it is


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Can I have a questionnaire pls


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Let's do this, hook me up with the questionnaire.


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh boy.

I'm in.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

Me signing in, too


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

@Nabbit @flourine @blehBLEH @Hei @that @silversunpickups @pobrecita @Tega1 @ethylene @AshOrLey @Aletheia @mytinyheart @Maybe @Veggie

#Cat Fact:

The earliest ancestor of the modern cat lived about 30 million years ago. Scientists called it the Proailurus, which means “first cat” in Greek. The group of animals that pet cats belong to emerged around 12 million years ago.


If you would like to cancel your subscription of Cat Facts please return a text including "I'm dead on the inside".


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

Ax said:


> @*Nabbit* @*flourine* @*blehBLEH* @*Hei* @*that* @*silversunpickups* @*pobrecita* @*Tega1* @*ethylene* @*AshOrLey* @*Aletheia* @*mytinyheart* @*Maybe* @*Veggie*
> 
> #Cat Fact:
> 
> ...


If I could give 2 thanks, I would,


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

If its not too late I'm in


* *




why do I feel this is a bad idea >_>


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Ax said:


> @Nabbit @flourine @blehBLEH @Hei @that @silversunpickups @pobrecita @Tega1 @ethylene @AshOrLey @Aletheia @mytinyheart @Maybe @Veggie
> 
> #Cat Fact:
> 
> ...


I said no basic facts I already knew this. Tell me about cat brains or the amoebas living in their fur or how deadly they can spread their cat disease. TELL ME DEADLY THINGS...


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

In


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Moonious said:


> ok w/e ill sign up


Ooo Moonious. I thought it would be bad if I did it, but if Moonious does it it is okay.

Give me the questions.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

mytinyheart said:


> I said no basic facts I already knew this. Tell me about cat brains or the amoebas living in their fur or how deadly they can spread their cat disease. TELL ME DEADLY THINGS...


You have unsubscribed from cat facts, are you sure of this decision?


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Ax said:


> You have unsubscribed from cat facts, are you sure of this decision?


She is not sure, she says nu


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Ooo Moonious. I thought it would be bad if I did it, but if Moonious does it it is okay.
> 
> Give me the questions.


Yay, please do


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

I wish everybody took the event seriously and people's threads were super deep and meaningful. Then people replied to them genuinely and everyone got a perfect match. And all the people who didn't participate got to watch a jaw dropping spectacle of meaningful connection. Then Ax is considered some sort of Wizard and is invited to weddings or the rebellious ones idea of weddings. Through sheer cheek he discovers his true meaning in life and his was the only thread that didn't have a match as he is the match of the universe so he will forever be pure from microcosmic relations.

Is this a movie yet?


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Remember, you have to be half kidding just in case you have bad luck in order to save face. Don't actually be fully serious in your threads.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

with water said:


> Remember, you have to be half kidding just in case you have bad luck in order to save face. Don't actually be fully serious in your threads.


For some reason I really feel challenged to make a serious thread now. *resistance intensifies*

EDIT:

"....to save face."

*no thread replies outer reaction*










*inner reaction*


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Kore said:


> I wish everybody took the event seriously and people's threads were super deep and meaningful. Then people replied to them genuinely and everyone got a perfect match. And all the people who didn't participate got to watch a jaw dropping spectacle of meaningful connection. Then Ax is considered some sort of Wizard and is invited to weddings or the rebellious ones idea of weddings. Through sheer cheek he discovers his true meaning in life and his was the only thread that didn't have a match as he is the match of the universe so he will forever be pure from microcosmic relations.
> 
> Is this a movie yet?


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

IDontThinkSo said:


>


Hey...what's so funny? Million dollar movie idea given away for free. I'm so charitable and I demand you recognize this.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

*All threads will be moved to spam once the event is over. 


Cheers!



EDIT:

ON second thought I've decided we will just move it to the ESFP section so that all thanks will be left in tact and people can keep replying

Or OR

We're just going to merge all the threads into one mega thread. 

*


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

double post for no reason.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Memory of Talon said:


> *All threads will be moved to spam once the event is over.
> 
> 
> Cheers!*


Move them to the ESTJ subforum for maximum trolling.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Kore said:


> For some reason I really feel challenged to make a serious thread now. *resistance intensifies*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Bottom gif made me burst out laughing


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

Um, where's the questionnaire?

I posted in this thread already amirite


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Theobruh said:


> Um, where's the questionnaire?
> 
> I posted in this thread already amirite


heres a copy for everyone. 

My self-summary:
What I’m doing with my life:
I’m really good at: 
Favourite books, movies, shows, music, and food:
Three things I could never do without:
I spend a lot of time thinking about:
On a typical Friday night I am:
You should reply if:

Preferably, I would date somebody of the following….
body type:
MBTI, tritype, etc:
Post count:
Post-to-thank ratio:
Political orientation:
Hogwarts House:
Age:
Gender:

I’m looking for: a long-term relationship/friendship/casual sex/long-distance 

relationship
My age and whereabouts, if applicable:
I do smoking, weed, alcohol, drugs, or socionics:
Which PerC members should you be jealous of if we date:
I’m only dating you because:
Lights on or lights off:
The password to my heart:
Do I believe in love at first sight, destiny, and all that stuff:
What I was in a previous life:
The weapon I would bring to a zombie apocalypse:
Do I squeeze toothpaste from the end or from the middle:
I would like to subscribe to cat facts:
Who owns the remote control:
If I could be one of your body parts I’d be:
What else my future date should know before we date:

✓ Yes, I would like to be matched by Personality Cafe’s certified shipping experts!


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Theobruh said:


> Um, where's the questionnaire?
> 
> I posted in this thread already amirite


Just steal one off of someone else's thread, that's what I did.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

hmmm


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

We're closing in on matching those who opted-in to be matched by cupid himself. 

*If you want to still be matched, get your thread made within the next 6 hours! *

If you want the questionnaire, Talon has posted it above.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

@*Donovan* You post here to get the questionnaire



> heres a copy for everyone.
> 
> My self-summary:
> What I’m doing with my life:
> ...


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

whoops double


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dear Lovebirds!! Cupid has fired his arrows and matched everyone with a suitable mate! Pop your match a private message for that sweet valentine's day magic! 

@Tsubaki & @Poizon ! I suggest some chinese cartoons & chill for you!
@Memory of Talon & @ethylene ! Talon’s looking for strong women, ethylene was Elizabeth Bathory in a past life. 
@Gilly & @Bad Hombre !! Given that Gilly's thread was all about sex and Bad Hombre is all about sex, this was a no brainer! Keep it safe!!
@Kito & @Hei ! How about a few rounds of dota 2? 
@autsdraws & @Grandmaster Yoda !!!!! I'd love to be at your wedding!!
@Ax & @pobrecita ! The battle for the happy meal begins.
@Aeneas321 & @blehBLEH ! And have some meme cream with that!
@Nabbit & @Sun Bear ! Spam world is a great place for a first date.
@flourine & @mjn_the_enfp !! No matter if you'll be lovers or adversaries in Touhou Hisoutensoku, I sense that this will work out great!
@Undead Warhead & @Deejaz ! I swear Ax set us up, but maybe we could have a voice chat some time?
@pwowq & @OrangeAppled ! You’re the realest people. You could go and start a family right now. 
@pomPOM & @Korra ! You’re both lonely whales swimming to eventual love.
@with water & @Veggie ! At least you’ll have somewhere to boil your vegetables.
@narcissistic & @Theobruh ! We know you liked each other for so long, but since neither of you was making a move, there’s this. 
@SomethingContradictory & @AshOrLey ! I sense a family of cats in your future. 
@AAADD Cocoon & @mytinyheart ! A connection would be built with a friday night film, I suggest Pride & Prejudice.
@Maybe & @Moonious ! At least he won’t talk about politics on the first date. 
@Lollapalooza & @leictreon ! I know LotR is Hobbit-forming, but I hope you can have some attention for each other from time to time, too. 


Happy Valentines,

regards, Kage, Ax & Sky Blue


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

*
 




R.I.P 

Maybe

Aug-2016~Feb-2017

Cause of Death: Eaten by a wolf under the full moon



 







 






*
* *


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

@Maybe


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Moonious said:


> @*Maybe*


OMG, that's the best maybe joke yet. You just made my entire day. :rolling:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Maybe said:


> OMG, that's the best maybe joke yet. You just made my entire day. :rolling:


----------



## silversunpickups (Jan 13, 2017)

@Ax where can I find my match I'm lonely and been eating choc and pizza on my own how is this OKAY ON VALENTINE


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

silversunpickups said:


> @Ax where can I find my match I'm lonely and been eating choc and pizza on my own how is this OKAY ON VALENTINE


You didn't opt-in to be matched mrs stardust, stupid ass white devil


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Undead Warhead said:


> @narcissistic & @Theobruh ! We know you liked each other for so long, but since neither of you was making a move, there’s this.


Oh for sure, 10/10, nailed it, spot on, wow are you a mind reader?


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

narcissistic said:


> Oh for sure, 10/10, nailed it, spot on, wow are you a mind reader?


:tongue:


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

@Undead Warhead Wine, bb?


----------



## silversunpickups (Jan 13, 2017)

Ax said:


> You didn't opt-in to be matched mrs stardust, stupid ass white devil


_i hate myself_


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

silversunpickups said:


> _i hate myself_


i love you tho


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

So it's one of those blind-weddings where the participants never meet beforehand. So be it.


----------



## silversunpickups (Jan 13, 2017)

pobrecita said:


> i love you tho


i love you too :love_heart:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

@fluorine


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

Deejaz said:


> @*Undead Warhead* Wine, bb?


great idea bb












pobrecita said:


> i love you tho





silversunpickups said:


> i love you too :love_heart:


<3 I love this. Mission success!



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> So it's one of those blind-weddings where the participants never meet beforehand. So be it.


Only for you, Yoda, because we know you were looking for a wifey who can warm you up during the winter.



mjn_the_enfp said:


> @*fluorine*


<3 @flourine !!!


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

silversunpickups said:


> i love you too :love_heart:


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Undead Warhead said:


> great idea bb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally, it has been very cold. It nears my date of birth, a time to eat carrot cake.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

@mjn_the_enfp ye!!!~ <3


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh my fuck. How did I miss this? lol. I keep seeing all these questionnaires and they've left me confused. I should have played so I wouldn't have to read them all myself... Anyone in love yet?


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

HermioneG said:


> Oh my fuck. How did I miss this? lol. I keep seeing all these questionnaires and they've left me confused. I should have played so I wouldn't have to read them all myself... Anyone in love yet?


Nope the Valentine hype is long dead, and everyone has returned to leading their normal lives.

:kitteh:


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Nope the Valentine hype is long dead, and everyone has returned to leading their normal lives.
> 
> :kitteh:


Ok. So just like real life then. 👍🏻


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Daym, I missed it! 
Oh well, back to being alone under the sheets...


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

bloody'ell, always late you olonny!

Could it still be possible just to do the questionnaire which was the part that got me really interested? :laughing:


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

olonny said:


> bloody'ell, always late you olonny!
> 
> Could it still be possible just to do the questionnaire which was the part that got me really interested? :laughing:


Well no one's going to stop you from doing so.

Here's the questionnaire if you're interested in doing so: 


* *







> My self-summary:
> What I’m doing with my life:
> I’m really good at:
> Favourite books, movies, shows, music, and food:
> ...


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Ax said:


> Well no one's going to stop you from doing so.
> 
> Here's the questionnaire if you're interested in doing so:
> 
> ...


I especially love the fact that it's got HOGWART HOUSE as a question. Very important one indeed!


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

Maybe said:


> OMG, that's the best maybe joke yet. You just made my entire day. :rolling:


_*IT'S PLAGIARIZED!!*_


----------

